# PCI Device drivers for Iqon 8050QXX



## Dawnashe (Apr 1, 2008)

I too faced the same scenerio as Kooldude 155 and thanx to BCCOMP's support as I was able to get rid of the yellow question marks in device manager against 
Video Controller
Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
my problem is I have failed to sort out PCI Device
I also suspect this is why I have no sound. 
Please HELP


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you run the m/b setup cd to install the chipset drivers


----------



## Dawnashe (Apr 1, 2008)

thanx Dai but i donot have any cds - lost them to burglars


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

why can i not find a thread or a post where bccomp previously helped you
run a non destructive recovery instructions here
http://www.iqon.ie/index.jsp?1nID=93&2nID=112&3nID=259&nID=273


----------



## Dawnashe (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanx DAI
I stiil havent been able to solve the problem even with the instructions you asked me to follow to run a non destructive recovery. When system is booting I have pressed F10 as instructed but in vein. 
The other thing is my laptop had Win Me and on formatting, I installed XP Pro so not sure if the same drivers would also work with XP pro (if I can find them)
By the way BCCOMP did not assist me directly but assisted Kooldude 155 and I just used the same instructions which resolved the Video Controller & Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
thanx again


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you changed the op.system the recovery will not work
run this and see what is in there then look for the xp driver
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/


----------



## Dawnashe (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello again
I have attached my Device list - which I used to search for the drivers but keep coming to a dead end


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you did my trick and forgot to attach the list
just copy and paste it into the reply box


----------



## Dawnashe (Apr 1, 2008)

that was swift


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Dawnashe,
According to your report you have a Realtek High Definition Audio. The link is here:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/Downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
Be sure you have done a full MS Update prior to installing this driver
Also, please post a screen shot of the Device manager with all the + opened (Expanded).
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Dawnashe (Apr 1, 2008)

:wave:Yeeeeeeeeepppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeee:wave:
Thank you thank you and again thanx Dai and Bill (BCCOMP)
I now have sound though there is now another yellow question mark. Is it something I should Not be bothered by?
Attached is my DM b4 installation of the sound card drivers and also after


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

this will tell you what the device is
http://www.zhangduo.com/udi.html


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
You need to install the driver for the modem. I am unsure what modem is installed though. What is the make, model of the PC?
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Dawnashe (Apr 1, 2008)

My laptop is IQON 8050QXX by philips


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Dawnshe,
Sorry for my stupidity. You had your model posted.
Can you give me the driver details?
Go to the device manager. Right click on the PCI device in error (Modem)>Properties>Details. Post the results.
If you are unable to get the info. Run the link dai gave you and post the results.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Dawnashe (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello Bill
Please find re-attached the device manager details
it wont re-attached as the same was attached on 7 april so shud u require any other details, kindly advice me
Thanx again
Patric


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Patric
Your info in the previous POST is not telling me what I need to know. In the device manager, Right click on the Modem on HD Audio (the one with the yellow error)>Properties>Details Tab. Copy and paste the info you see to the thread. It should look something like this (see attachment). The info I am looking for is similar to what I highlighted in blue.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Dawnashe (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Bill
I hope this helps thanx
PaTRIC


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Try this driver:
http://www.soft32.com/download_184139.html

According to you report you have a HDA 100 MDC v.92 Modem made by Conexant.
Hope this helps.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

